
Why China’s Deleveraging Has Faltered - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-chinas-deleveraging-has-faltered-1542964998
======
tivert
Partial paywall bypass:
[https://outline.com/e96Z82](https://outline.com/e96Z82)

It seems a few paragraphs from the top of the article are missing in the
outline.

